
Ask HN: How about a “Validate this idea” thread every month? - jeswin
There are plenty of ideas we work on. It could be useful to have a thread once every month for &#x27;pre-Show HN&quot; stage projects. Just a line or two which describes the project, and maybe a link to screenshots or mockups. You could seek answers on viability, pricing etc.
======
gus_massa
It has been tried a few times. Sometimes the first edition is interesting, but
in the second or third the people run out of ideas. It's usually better to
post and discuss each idea in a separate post.

~~~
jeswin
Interesting. Perhaps this will only work if directly supported/promoted by YC.

I think there's definitely value in this; could potentially save a lot of time
for the makers.

~~~
gus_massa
Take a look at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582482](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7582482)
and
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7693640)

If you have a minimal interactive prototype, you can make a Show HN. If you
have only a clear idea you can make a blog post (or a text post) and make a
comment explaining that you are the author and want feedback.

------
jeswin
Idea: A Google Keep clone that keeps data in a git repo. You can share todos,
notes, pics etc by allowing friends to sync your repos (and by syncing from
them). Data is kept in files as yaml; hence hand editable.

This is doable in the browser as a PWA (via JS git libs) or using native apps.
Maybe $1.49/month.

